# Sugar addiction



## kdaisy (Nov 1, 2007)

Is there already a thread for this? I totally have a problem with this and am not sure what the next step should be...DS is now at an age where I can no longer hide my sugar and chocolate.  And I don't want him following in my footsteps.

I would love to hear from others who have overcome sugar issues.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Subbing! I'm there with you! And it has to be SUGAR. Alternative sweeteners (honey for example) don't satisfy me.


----------



## babydanielsmom (Jan 18, 2008)

. I sooo need help with this too.


----------



## kdaisy (Nov 1, 2007)

So glad to hear I am not alone.

I have been following intuitive eating for the last year and a half. (A great book if you haven't read it.) I basically gave up the dieting I had been doing for the last 25 years. And it has been going phenomenally well. Except for the sugar.

I literally can't stop myself in the afternoons when I start eating it. And when I can't have it, and then get it, I physically feel it in my system, calming and numbing me. I know that sounds weird, but I am realizing it is addiction plain and simple and I need to restrict my access to it.

From the little I have researched, it is recommended to keep your blood sugar stable by eating low Glycemic index foods like proteins. But sugar is my one vice...it isn't going to be pretty.


----------



## vansiemom (Feb 8, 2011)

I was told by my midwife that sugar craving is a result of a lack of sufficient protein during pregnancy. I would think it is the same afterward.

Also, A great resource for nutritional advice i have used during pregnancy and into breastfeeding is the book "Real Food for Mother and Baby" by Nina Planck.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vansiemom*
> 
> I was told by my midwife that sugar craving is a result of a lack of sufficient protein during pregnancy. I would think it is the same afterward.
> 
> Also, A great resource for nutritional advice i have used during pregnancy and into breastfeeding is the book "Real Food for Mother and Baby" by Nina Planck.


See, I eat a lot of protein (meats and nuts) throughout the day. It really is just a need for sugar. I get, well, bitchy if my needs are denied and have been known to eat spoonfuls of the stuff...


----------



## coop_mom (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm here with you too, I have a terrible sugar addiction  I have kicked it before (during pregnancy) but going cold turkey (no sugar whatsoever, no fruit even...) but I don't really feel like I have the willpower for that right now 

Anybody out there with hints about reducing or kicking the sugar habit?

?


----------



## vansiemom (Feb 8, 2011)

hmmm..... I too am addicted to the sugar. It feels like a physical need after a meal. And, well, here's what I've been doing: When I have my midday urge to eat something sweet, I tell myself I can have it and I will. But FIRST I will have a cup of cleansing tea. My sister (who's a nutritionist and herbalist) suggested green tea but since it's got caffeine and I'm breastfeeding, she made me a mix with milky oat tops, nettle, dandelion leaf and_________. While this technique does not stop me from eating the sugar, it gives me the opportunity to think about it before stuffing my face mindlessly (which always means I eat more and don't necessarily enjoy it either). Also the cup of tea takes up some room in my belly so that when I DO eat the sugar, I tend to eat less. Sometimes the sugar urge has actually gone away by the time I finish my tea. When I do eat the treat, I concentrate on being mindful and really enjoy every bite. It's so much more satisfying this way and also, I notice, I tend to need less.

Trying to quit cold turkey never works. I psyche myself out and feel like I am depriving myself which backfires and I end up eating more later. This addition of an element rather than subtraction works better on a psychological level for me. And physically, I am doing something good for myself before indulging in the sugar which softens the impact somewhat.

Hope this helps a little. I know it's not a complete solution but I feel it has set me on a healthier path with it.


----------



## midnightwriter (Jan 1, 2009)

This is a bit OT, but when you guys say 'sugar', do you mean sweets / candy / sugary stuff like juices, or the actual sugar, the one you'd be putting in your tea?


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

I used to have a pretty terrible sugar addiction, but I'd say it's well and truly beaten. And it's amazing what a physical/chemical addiction it is.

For me, the only think that worked was cold turkey. (And it doesn't have to be "I can never again have sugar." I can eat it now in small amounts without becoming re-addicted (though I occasionally suffer mild withdrawal after too much indulgence,), without NEEDING to eat it. I can easily say no, and sometimes I can say "no more") It takes a huge amount of willpower to stop cold turkey, and it also takes setting yourself up for success. You need to throw out (or donate, or give to your colleagues or in some way or another remove from your house, car, office, purse, etc, from your possession) any and all sweets. I was able to quit while still having a bag of sugar in my house for DP to make kombucha with, and other baking supplies, because I never bake sweet things except birthday cakes on birthdays. The goal of removing sugar is to make in inconvenient to get your fix, and give you time to eat something else and remember that you don't want to eat sugar, and let your willpower kick in. For some people, who love to just whip up a batch of cookies, having baking ingredients in the house is not safe. For me, since I haven't made cookies in years and years, because I just never even think to, or have the ingredients on hand, or really want to (I'm not really a baker), it was ok.

Some people also try to not eat fruit or natural sweeteners in this period, but I found that I was fine with just cutting out refined sweeteners. I stopped eating brown sugar, white sugar, corn syrup and it's derivatives, artificial sweeteners, and any other "chemical sweeteners". I continued to use maple syrup, honey, palm sugar, black strap molasses, and fresh fruit. I didn't restrict my consumption of natural sweeteners, which as first was high, but as I recovered from addiction, decreased to very infrequent.

You will feel terrible for at least the first week or so, as your body goes through withdrawal, and crave sugar so much worse than you did before. But after a week or so, it starts to get better. It took about a year before eating dessert two days in row would not cause me to go through a withdrawal again, but never as bad as the first. I started having sugar on special occaisions like birthdays (family birthdays, not for instance, your kids friends birthdays every few weeks, but birthdays a couple times a year) after about a month or two, and found that dessert on one day (but not two) didn't cause withdrawal again.

I recommend when the really strong cravings hit, that you eat a little peanut butter mixed with coconut oil and raisins or other dried unsweetened fruit. It tastes sweet, like a dessert, without actually having very much sugar at all, but it helps meet the need. That and cream and fruit helped me a lot, and when I first started, I had one or the other every night after dinner. (Not whipped cream, because that you eat and miss the sugar, but unwhipped cream is rich and sweet.

In my experience, sugar cravings are a combination of three things: a physical, emotional and chemical addiction, a need for protein, and a need for healthy fats (coconut oil, olive oil, grass-fed butter, fatty fish, etc.) Lean protein doesn't help with sugar cravings but rich protein with healthy fats does. That's why peanut butter and coconut oil together help.

One of the biggest helps for me was getting "caught up" on my fats. I had eaten an extremely lean diet all my life, and had desperately craved fats. When I started cutting out sugar, and eating my fill of healthy nutrient dense fats, I found it helped with the sugar cravings. As my body slowed it's fat cravings and got enough fat, the sugar cravings also slowed. That process for the most part took about a year (wrt sugar. wrt fat, I'm still craving it somewhat, though now, 2 years later, my fat cravings/consumption are returning to a more normal consumption.)

I hope that helps. I'm happy to answer any questions I can about my expierience recovering from sugar addiction. It is so worth it. I feel so much better, and am so much healthier. I still enjoy sweets now and then, but I can eat them without craving them, and want less of them, and naturally sweet foods like good fresh carrots, seasonal fruit, and honey taste incredibly sweet to me, because my tastebuds are no longer deadened by refined sweetners. I still sometimes crave something sweet on my period, but some honeyed toast, or seasonal fruit is enough.


----------



## puffingirl (Nov 2, 2006)

I struggle with sugar and find that I really have to cut it out completely for a while to get it under control once I've been spiraling down. I'm currently doing a 3 week total elimination diet, which is really good for my sugar issues. I had been doing well last year but got tripped up once Halloween came and then it was a piece of candy a day (which was then replaced with Christmas candy). Once I get going on having something once a day, it's hard for me to stop. At the beginning of January, I was eating chocolate chips out of the bag--a couple handfuls every day. Going cold turkey for some period of time helps "reset" me. I'm finding that the elimination diet is good because I'm also cutting out alcohol and all refined grains (we're already gluten-free in our house), and those are partners with sugar in my life. I've got another week left and think that I'll be in a much better place when I finish. I'm going to add in everything else first before trying sugar again so it'll be about a month total that I'll be completely off it this time and going to try to keep it to a single sweet per week. It's sooooo hard---you are not alone!


----------



## DoulaReese (Feb 10, 2011)

This is an interesting thread to watch - SO few people talk about sugar this way. I had it kicked for about a year and a half, along with several other foods I was avoiding. Then last fall I fell back into it and haven't recovered. Sugar hurts me and makes me mean I NEED TO RECOVER!! And I am struggling to get back to it. I agree about the need for fat - plenty of healthy fat is very important for success. I ate a TON of nuts and seeds, avocados and even fatty meat (esp chicken) and that helped a lot. Really the amount of fat I ate would scare most people yet I was so skinny people were truly concerned for my health. I was at my lowest weight since I was 12. Weight has never been an issue for me and I've never been afraid it would be, but a lot of people thought I was starving myself. I just have beanpole genes and eating lots of vegetables accentuated that. Ironically, after adding sugar and wheat back into my diet I put on 10lbs in ONE WEEK. People were complimenting me on looking so healthy, I was very irritated. They had no clue I was now eating almost 0 veggies and lots of chocolate. It was not the healthy fat I'd been packing down and had nothing to show for, for the past year and a half.

Before that I was only eating Fruits and veggies, meat, rice, nuts and seeds. Wheat is so filling, you have to eat a LOT of vegetables and protein to be satisfied, and many times during the day, it is a lot of work.

ANYWAY - the thing that has helped me through in the past is whenever I wanted sugar, I would always have almonds and raisins in the cupboards and have a handful or two of that - similar to Magalet's suggestion of peanut butter coconut oil and fruit. I made many trips to the cupboard in a day at first. I also agree it's really bad for about 2 weeks and then it gets MUCH easier. Now I'm trying to gear myself up for the effort to enter my own lonely world of food again. It's like you enter a portal - your whole world changes in ways, so many problems that plagued me my whole life simply disappeared once I let go of sugar and the other foods that hurt my body, but it is lonely and can create rifts in relationships if you are not understanding of others failure to comprehend what is going on. That was my problem. I think that more than anything dragged me back down.

When I first launched into the healthier way of eating, I utilized an elimination diet, chiropractic and acupuncture with a Naturopath and an amazing Chiropractor. All were very helpful in me being able to get going the way I was. Recently I had an allergy panel done and found I'm allergic to some fruits and veggies I never would've guessed that I ate ALL the time, and that has been helpful.

Mostly I'm hanging out here now to discover the community in admitted sugar addicts. Thank you for your posts and stories.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I've been working on quitting sugar for 2 years now. It's a lot more under control than it used to be, but still not where I want to be. I do best when I wean myself. I'll start by narrowing the window when I can have sweets. I'll usually start by having 2 tsp of sugar in my ice tea during mid-morning and then either another cup of tea in the late afternoon or a small piece of dark chocolate after dinner. That usually keeps me from getting headaches and withdrawal problems.

My problem is being consistant. I have yet to make it past a week without sugar. There's something about that 1 week mark where I start feeling really deprived and my will weakens.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

This thread has given me the strength to not only ADMIT that I have a sugar problem (DoulaReece hit it when she said no one talks about sugar like this! If you tell someone you have a sugar addiction they're going to laugh and say, "me too" while offering you candy) but to get me to say, "Let's kick this!" It's cool that Lent is coming up...I think I'm going to give up processed sugar for Lent. If I can go 40days I can totally kick it.


----------



## chewynotcrunchy (Dec 19, 2010)

subbing...


----------



## kdaisy (Nov 1, 2007)

I am so glad to hear so much feedback on this! You are right when you say people would just laugh at the idea of a sugar addiction. Everyone except my husband, that is, who has seen me make frosting and eat it all. Or suspects but says nothing about the fact that we buy bags of chocolate chips every other day...

But I have hit rock bottom. I started making a batch of brownies in the afternoon, and eating the whole thing. (That is a cup of sugar, and a stick of butter.) The other day DS told me he just wanted brownies for lunch. Ugg. I do not want him on this stuff like I was raised. I have to set a better example.

But I am slowly weaning myself. It sounds terrible, but I am proud of going without the "hard stuff" this week, for me that is chocolate and candy. We still have fig newmans and shortbread in the house. My goal is that when those are gone, I will only allow honey (in my tea in the morning) and fruit (juice included.) I will see how I do with that for awhile.

Part of what is making it so hard for me, I think, is the fact that I am tandem nursing and not eating that well, so the sugar cravings are intense. I am also sleep deprived from tandem nursing all night...but that is another post!

Thanks for the support!


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdaisy*
> 
> I am so glad to hear so much feedback on this! You are right when you say people would just laugh at the idea of a sugar addiction. Everyone except my husband, that is, who has seen me make frosting and eat it all. Or suspects but says nothing about the fact that we buy bags of chocolate chips every other day...


You actually MAKE the frosting? I buy the container and eat it right from the tub in spoonfuls.


----------



## kdaisy (Nov 1, 2007)

It isn't something I am proud of.







I have warped my husband's idea of women, I think. We were watching a movie once and an upset women headed to the kitchen and pulled a bowl or something out of the cupboard. My husband said, "Oh lady, it isn't worth making frosting over!" I think he truly believes this is the normal reaction for a woman.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdaisy*
> 
> It isn't something I am proud of.
> 
> ...


I hope I didn't make you feel bad!!! I didn't mean to! It's refreshing to find someone else with an unhealthy frosting habit.


----------



## babydanielsmom (Jan 18, 2008)

I so understand *KDaisy* about being able to eat an entire batch of brownies. Oh, and sometimes when we have really good chocolate in the house it's like all I can think of ...until I'm mindlessly eating it all !! So I'm curious... when you guys say eating more healthy fat instead of sugar helped with your addiction...did it make you gain weight? I'm already over weight and I don't want to add on more by eating more fats to curb the sugar addiction, kwim


----------



## DoulaReese (Feb 10, 2011)

Regarding fat, this is some repeat of above but to add a little more detail... when I was doing well on this sugar thing...for 1 1/2 years I ate nothing processed. I ate fruits and veggies, nuts, seeds, good oils (like olive, coconut) eggs and non-lean meat, No sugar, wheat, dairy, corn, soy, cocoa or peanuts. I ate TONS of fat that way as nuts are like 1/3 fat alone and I ate a lot of them - always the dark meat, avocados without a second thought, cooked with full fat coconut milk and oil. I could NOT for the life of me put weight on. I am 5'9", went from 155 lbs pre no-sugar &wheat, to 125 lbs during no-sugar, maintained that for well over a year and went up to 136 within ONE WEEK of reintroducing sugar and wheat, and now 4 months after that sad reunion I am at 142 though overall my healthy fat intake has gone down. I didn't do any of this to lose weight, but it has been interesting to observe that pattern. I actually reintroduced it for an allergy test, and I needed to eat all possibly offending foods for the test to work right, and I've never gone back


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

I've heard that taking extra omega fats and eating more healthy fats helps with sugar cravings. I've also heard that cravings for meats could mean you need to take supplemental amino acids because your body might need more than what your current diet is offering.


----------



## puffingirl (Nov 2, 2006)

I concur about the additional fats not leading to weight gain. I've been on the elimination diet for 2 weeks and have lost weight and inches despite eating a ton more healthy fat--2 servings of nuts/day, avocados and/or coconut everyday, olives and olive oil, chicken with the skin, fatty fish, etc. I'm even taking a Tbsp of olive oil before bed at night. It's quite remarkable.


----------



## Ldavis24 (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow,

I feel like I just found the holy grail of understanding how miserably addicted to sugar I am.

to the PP who makes frosting...been there done that, my college roommate and I used to eat frosting together and watch movies! Granted we had a little help for our appetite from a certain plant but I still make frosting now and eat it sometimes.

I love to bake and so that fuels my addiction because baking and cooking is totally therapeutic for me. DH and I are going to try to go cold turkey because I CANNOT control myself and moderate. I am not capable of it. If I have 1 piece of candy I end up eating it all even if it takes all day.

I am depressed about the idea of not being able to bake a ton of goodies anymore but the upside is that DH and I won't be munching on cookies and cakes and brownies and pies every single night...

I have found this thread so helpful and meaningful to me. I don't know how to explain it, is just feels really good know I am not alone and I do see sugar as a horrible addiction, one that could kill DH or myself. It is crazy how little people think of it!

Thank you mamas who have shared your successes and struggles, please keep telling more!


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Another admission:

My mom and I used to make white cake mix (like, from a box) and then eat it...raw...It was AMAZING. I still get cravings for it. If DH liked white cake mix (he prefers yellow and we can't agree) I'd weigh 300lbs.


----------



## DoulaReese (Feb 10, 2011)

So just curious - does anyone else run into yeast issues? Lately when I have a sugar binge I can feel my eyeballs, skin and other stuff start to itch very soon


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm glad to know I'm not the only one!!

I hide stashes of sweets in the bedroom and munch them at night. For some reason my need for sugar sky-rockets after 6pm. If I really excercise my will-power I can usually make it through the day up to that point with only natural sweet things, but once the evening comes I *need* biscuits and chocolate and sweets.

I have a suspicion that it's linked to exhaustion and the pretty severe sleep deprivation I'm dealing with - DD2 wakes every 30-60 minutes all night long, often throwing in a couple of hours of awake time in the middle there somewhere. I'm unbelievably exhausted and end up eating all sorts of junk because it gives me the energy to get through the next few minutes, and TBH it's about the only thing I have to look forward to at the moment. I dread night-time because I never get anywhere near enough sleep and I hate the daytime because I'm far too tired and cranky to be a good mother.

So, for me, I think there are a few roots to the addiction.

Physical - exhaustion exacerbates the need to get energy fast

Emotional - I'm using sugar as a replacement for actual enjoyment of life

Psychological - double-edged; one part of me is 'rewarding' myself with sugar, because I was never allowed to have it as a child, and always felt that it was because I wasn't 'good' enough, but the other part of me is punishing me for being a bad person by eating unhealthy stuff so I'll be fat, unhealthy and unattractive.

Has anyone tried hypnosis to deal with a sugar addiction? I wouldn't have even thought about it before, but I had success with Hypnobabies, so maybe hypnosis does work?


----------



## chewynotcrunchy (Dec 19, 2010)

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by *kdaisy*
> ...


 Me too!!! There is *always* a container of frosting in my fridge! My DH thought I was crazy when we first got together, but now he doesn't bat an eye when I tell him to pick up a can of frosting while running out for milk and eggs.

Quote:


> I love to bake and so that fuels my addiction because baking and cooking is totally therapeutic for me. DH and I are going to try to go cold turkey because I CANNOT control myself and moderate. I am not capable of it. If I have 1 piece of candy I end up eating it all even if it takes all day.


 This is so me! I have no moderation whatsoever. It is all or nothing.

I smoked for 10 years and only quit to conceive DD and quitting that addiction was *so* much easier than quitting sugar!!! I feel so much better knowing there are other struggling sugar addicts out there!!! Thanks for the thread, OP!


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Starting tomorrow I'm doing this! I'm giving up refined sugar! I read somewhere today that your brain reacts to sugar like it does to heroin (something about the same hormones being released) Uh, really? That's insane! I can't have that going on in my body.

And to a PP that mentioned yeast: Yep, me too! I've always had a yeast imbalance. Those "yeast free" diets are too strict for me right now (I barely get 5min intervals to eat with a newborn and toddler) and I don't like nuts...which are apparently a huge part of the diet. I'm going with no processed sugar. Natural sweeteners are okay.

*Question: What do you do about baking? Like breads and stuff that *need* sugar to make the yeast work? Does maple syrup and honey work the same way or do you go with sugar because it's not going to be "sweet" in the end?*


----------



## DoulaReese (Feb 10, 2011)

@Autumn Air - I know hypnosis can be a tool to unwrap any negative beliefs and replace them with new truth, the same principles apply as do in birth. If negative thoughts or beliefs are part of the equation, definitely it can be helpful. Also, studies show we reach for the high sugar-processed foods when we're exhausted because of the energy fix, ironically, it robs us of energy later and we're in a sick cycle! Acupuncture, was also helpful for me - sounds strange I know but it works.

AFWife - I'm TOTALLY digging that you're starting tomorrow! What's your plan?? Cold Turkey? I will also limit myself to raw honey and maple syrup this week, we'll see how it goes.

And, on your baking question, I've found that sugar affects the texture and taste of baked goods... the crumb is not as good, BUT, honey or any kind of sugar will activate yeast so it will rise. I think I'm going to avoid yeast for this little challenge too, though, as it increases my yeast cravings drastically.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoulaReese*
> 
> AFWife - I'm TOTALLY digging that you're starting tomorrow! What's your plan?? Cold Turkey? I will also limit myself to raw honey and maple syrup this week, we'll see how it goes.
> 
> And, on your baking question, I've found that sugar affects the texture and taste of baked goods... the crumb is not as good, BUT, honey or any kind of sugar will activate yeast so it will rise. I think I'm going to avoid yeast for this little challenge too, though, as it increases my yeast cravings drastically.


Pretty much cold turkey. I had my "Fat Tuesday" yesterday (Donut with icing and a soda) and I'm doing only natural sweeteners until Easter. Hopefully I'll be detoxed enough that I won't even want candy by then! We have maple, honey, and stevia in the house so I should be able to have "sweet" without SUGAR.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Yes, I do have yeast problems. I also get tingly itchy lips and other itching after a day of eating lots of sugar. The best site I've found for healing yeast is healingnaturallybybee.com. It's a pretty strict diet but people have really awesome results.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

hi. my name is hildare, and i am a sugar addict.

this is a great thread. especially since i had my 'breakfast dessert' already - twice- this morning.

yes, i have noticed that the sugar is connected with yeast. most noticeable with my (sorry) feet fungal problems. i know that it is connected b/c my dd had intolerance issues through my breastmilk and when i did a TED it all went away.

those of you mamas not getting adequate rest (is that like ALL of us?) have you read anything about the connection between inadequate sleep and sugar/carbohydrate cravings? (it's not our fault!!!!!!)


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

So, yesterday was NO FUN! I was seriously craving sugar by 10am. I made it, though.

One thing that saved me was DH's "chocolate milk" he made when doing his raw diet:

- 2cups milk (we use raw milk)

- 2Tblsp raw cacao powder

- Large dollap of honey

- egg yolk

- cinnamon, nutmeg, ginger (a dash of each if you like)

(I added a couple drops of stevia because I needed it to feel sweet)

Run it through a blender and drink. The milk, cacao, and egg are all protein rich so that helps a lot!

We're going to get avacado tonight. The last ones we bought were stringy on the inside (uhm, not normal right?) and I ended up tossing them because it grossed me out too much.


----------



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

I need to join this thread. My sugar cravings have gotten out of control (again...) Like the OP, I am an intuitive eater after years and years of dieting, but sugar is the one thing that sends me back to eating WAY past fullness/satisfaction. And it makes my face and lips feel numb and tingly. That can't be healthy. I haven't had any sugar yet today, so I hope to keep the no-sugar momentum going for the rest of the day!


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

i have terrible cravings for sugar. i was just diagnosed with fructose intolerance or fructose malabsorption. the diet involves no sugar really, no brown rice or wheat (which is a fructan) no sorbitol, no fruit or juice, and no to certain veggies as well. some of you might also have this. the number one symptom is sugar cravings. it is linked to chronic fatigue, skin problems, depression, fibromyalgia, and leaky gut etc. it can be diagnosed with a breath test at a gastro....


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm actually almost crying reading this thread. It's nice to see people talk about sugar addiction as something other than a big laugh (think a pp said that, too). I have major issues with this, rooted in some psychological stuff, but the physical side definitely kicks in, too. I buy bulk candy and then eat it all in the car, so that my kids don't know about it. In the past (has been while), while I haven't made frosting, I have blended butter and sugar, as in the early stages of cookie dough, and then eaten it straight out of the bowl. Lots of sugary things that I do make me wince to admit them (and I do have a couple of people irl that I've talked about this with - dh, my bff, and a mom from dd1's ballet...who astonished me when she very seriously said, "oh, yes - I've done that, too"). And, I'm obese, so I feel as though the sugar addiction is plastered out there for everyone to see...even if they all think butter is the problem. *sigh*

So - I have kicked it in the past (as others have done, I fall back into it over Halloween/Christmas/Valentines/Easter - we have too many junk food holidays in this culture!). I also made sure to eat a fair bit of fat - butter, coconut oil, nuts, and I also took a fish oil supplement since we don't eat much fatty fish (I love salmon, but it's expensive and dh doesn't like it, so i don't eat it that often). I've found cream to be a lifesaver, because I can often "trick" myself by indulging in a large splash of cream...just in a glass, sometimes! And, I also find that it helps if I eat a fair bit of plain yogurt, and take probiotics. I'm sure that's yeast-related, although I don't know the mechanism, but it does seem to help lessen the sugar cravings.

Lately, I'm so scatter-brained and overwhelmed that it's a good day if I remember to take one of each supplement (my fish oil recommends 3X a day, and the probiotic is a twice daily), and I'm eating too much sugar and too many refined carbs. And, now it's hot cross bun season! Ugh.

It also helps a little if I can make myself think of all the awful things sugar is doing to my body while I'm eating it. I've actually thrown away half a bag of candy by doing that. But, it's hard to maintain...and sometimes it backfires by making me feel even weaker and less in control, while I keep eating it!

Sugar sucks.


----------



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

Day 1 ~ FAIL









My body seems to be triggered to crave sugar at exactly 3:00pm. Every day. I lose the fight against it every day too. Why is it that I can eat a delicious, healthy breakfast and a yummy salad with chicken and olive oil for lunch, but then plow through M&Ms, chocolate covered strawberries, and whatever else I was able to salvage from the kids' Valentine bags at 3:00pm???? Now I feel all bloated and crappy and on edge. I must kick this.


----------



## Ldavis24 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGee*
> 
> Day 1 ~ FAIL
> 
> ...


don't give up! At least you tried. I haven't gotten the nerve up yet to actually try.

We need to set up a support group here! A permanent one since it will be a battle forever for me I think.

This weekend I am doing a super grocery trip to really try and maximize any chance of success. If I set up DH and I for success it is just one less obstacle toward the ultimate goal.

I am trying to think of as many healthy filling meals and snacks so battle cravings with. It feels like an insurmountable hill but then I think of the odds of me getting diabetes and that I don't really have a choice for me and the sake of my family. Trying to keep the bigger picture in focus and all you mamas are very helpful!


----------



## kdaisy (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who has posted here! I feel so great just knowing this thread is here.

JayGee- You didn't fail !I still haven't cleaned out all of the sugar from the house, but I am definitely eating a lot less. I made banana bread to "get rid" of the ripe bananas in the freezer.







But I did make it through a Target shopping trip without buying candy!

I think my mood is definitely showing the withdrawals.

StormBride- I can so relate to the feeling of a sugar addiction being so obvious as someone who is overweight. I worry what people are thinking as I buy chocolate every time. But I have some extra motivation, in that regard, we are on food assistance now, and it is doubly hard for me to feel ok buying junk. (hard but not impossible sometimes







)


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGee*
> 
> Day 1 ~ FAIL
> 
> ...


You didn't fail Jaygee, you may have many false starts, but you aren't failing. What strikes me is that a salad with chicken and olive oil is just not enough fat or protein (at least for me), when trying to kick a sugar craving. Perhaps a salad that was mostly chicken, and then a chaser of cream, or bread with a LOT of butter ("toothmarks" worth), but in that first week in particular, you really have to amp up the fat and protein significantly. And also, it's pretty much impossible to quit sugar with sugar in the house.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Storm Bride*
> 
> I'm actually almost crying reading this thread. It's nice to see people talk about sugar addiction as something other than a big laugh (think a pp said that, too). I have major issues with this, rooted in some psychological stuff, but the physical side definitely kicks in, too. I buy bulk candy and then eat it all in the car, so that my kids don't know about it. In the past (has been while), while I haven't made frosting, I have blended butter and sugar, as in the early stages of cookie dough, and then eaten it straight out of the bowl. Lots of sugary things that I do make me wince to admit them (and I do have a couple of people irl that I've talked about this with - dh, my bff, and a mom from dd1's ballet...who astonished me when she very seriously said, "oh, yes - I've done that, too"). And, I'm obese, so I feel as though the sugar addiction is plastered out there for everyone to see...even if they all think butter is the problem. *sigh*
> 
> ...


A splash of cream? When I first started, I drank a small glass of cream most nights. It tasted sweet, and satisfied my sweet tooth and fat tooth. (and my emotional needs since as a teenager, fat was taboo, even though I craved it and so I let myself eat the fat I wanted). yumm, cream.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFWife*
> 
> Starting tomorrow I'm doing this! I'm giving up refined sugar! I read somewhere today that your brain reacts to sugar like it does to heroin (something about the same hormones being released) Uh, really? That's insane! I can't have that going on in my body.
> 
> ...


For bread, we use either honey or palm sugar. You can get unrefined palm sugar (at least here you can, probably online as well), which works pretty much just like white sugar. well, it works more like brown sugar, but I use it instead of white as well. Some bread recipes I use honey instead though (like my challah), and lots of breads don't any sugar at all. Yeast will work just fine with just flour.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magelet*
> 
> A splash of cream? When I first started, I drank a small glass of cream most nights. It tasted sweet, and satisfied my sweet tooth and fat tooth. (and my emotional needs since as a teenager, fat was taboo, even though I craved it and so I let myself eat the fat I wanted). yumm, cream.
> 
> ...


----------



## DoulaReese (Feb 10, 2011)

My DH has yeast issues - it was in his feet when I met him, and now it's in his head as little sores. He's not interested in getting rid of it, though, he just uses the medicated shampoo the doc prescribes 

I'm interested in the fructose malabsorption - I KNOW I have wacky reaction to sugar but it didn't show on an allergy test with the ND - I have all the symptoms associated with this however and responded well to treatment for leaky gut.

I'm also struggling to be sugar free - last weekend was BAD!!! The beginning of this week was HARD!! BUT I've been cutting back... I've had green smoothies w/kale to clean out the garbage yesterday and the day before, and tonight I roasted a whole chicken and veggies with rice which always makes me feel more healthy. Yesterday when I met with a gf for ice cream with the kids - I brought my Raspberry leaf tea and that helped A LOT - appreciating the reminder from an earlier post, that actually works. Having something in my hands, that I could put in my mouth made it a lot easier to say no. I like that tea and am used to drinking it from pregnancy and nursing babies and it makes me feel healthy. The "hangover" was still present and that was helpful too.

LOVING this thread! Suddenly I don't feel so alone =)


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoulaReese*
> 
> My DH has yeast issues - it was in his feet when I met him, and now it's in his head as little sores. He's not interested in getting rid of it, though, he just uses the medicated shampoo the doc prescribes
> 
> ...


i had yeast issues too. now i have bacterial issues. i also have sores on my head. it started as dandruff and just keeps getting worse. it started getting better when i quit eating HFCS. then i gorged on those little fruit slices. now i have open sores.

with fructose malabsorption you cant eat brown rice. only white. and no wheat. esp whole. but some people do ok with white flour. the brown part has fructans in them. just start googling it. you will find lists of approved and not approved foods. ice cream is def not approved 

the test is a breath test. you drink some fructose and blow into these little tubes. then they test them for hydrogen. if you are intolerant, then the fructose will not get abosrbed and will pass on the the large intestine where it will ferment and put off hydrogen. the hydrogen gets absorbed by your blood and exhaled out your lungs an hour later. any amount of hydrogen shows the intolerance.

i crave it so bad. i almost dont want to eat anything else. i have been eating lots of meat and potatoes. and i am still losing weight. i lost a total of 23 lbs.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

doulareese & lionessmom: i had no idea that's what was going on with my scalp- i have those sores, too.

thank you all for the info & encouragement. i have to look up the malabsorption.. anyone have good resources on that to share?

i think i've had leaky gut b/c of the intolerance that my dd had while bf. i'd be glad to find out if there's a real reason for my sugar insanity.

i know it happens to other people this way, too, but i can quit the sugar and do fine for a while and have just one tiny bit and it creates an enormous snowball. i can't taste a brownie without eating the pan.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

So I've been refined sugar/flour free since Monday! Walking past donuts in the grocery store was like torture.

Do I feel different? Not really....


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I thought I had only been trying to kick sugar for 2 years. I found an old journal and it was over 4 years ago that I did my first sugar free week. I can't believe it's been that long. I do think I'm better than I was then, but wow! Well, I'm not going to give up. I don't eat that much in one sitting(usually). I can usually only tolerate small amounts or I get major sugar rush to my head and feel dizzy. Even though sugar usually makes me feel like crap, I still want it. It's like a really hot boyfriend that's a total jerk. I hate him, but I'm so attracted.


----------



## kdaisy (Nov 1, 2007)

Great job, Kas!

As I wean myself this week, it is getting harder and harder. I feel different...crabbier.


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

Can I join? I so need to get off sugar. I have done it a few times before for months at a time & felt great. And I know it would be better for my 13-week old nursling. But I'm so tired & stressed that some days eating pieces of Green & Black's chocolate all day long (covertly, of course) seems like the only way to get through the day. If I can get over the hump of withdrawal I know I'd feel better.

Today is my 40th birthday & DH & DS5 are in the kitchen as I type this making my birthday cake. So I think I'll start on Monday. I'm also getting back on the weight-training wagon, & I've been very good about supplements lately. Maybe it's just taken me 40 years to get on track!


----------



## Ldavis24 (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok going Sugar free, cold turkey, with DH tomorrow. I'm terrified quite frankly. I love chocolate I am a sugar munching machine.

I am making our grocery list for the week and trying to think of as many snack type things that I can eat to fill me up so I won't crave sugar so bad. This is hard because I am not hugely into fruit of any kind. Pathetic I know, but I will work on one problem at a time.

I am heeding the advice about increasing protein intake dramatically as well as fat. I am thinking of getting lots of different types of nuts/seeds to help for snacking.

When people go sugar free does that mean you are reading every label for every ounce of sugar in anything? I try to think whole foods and do from scratch but some things are just too much of a bother to do from scratch.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ldavis24*
> 
> Ok going Sugar free, cold turkey, with DH tomorrow. I'm terrified quite frankly. I love chocolate I am a sugar munching machine.


It's not technically sugar free, but have you tried really dark chocolate? Once I got used to it, I started to prefer it to sweeter chocolate, and it only has like 1 gram of sugar per serving.


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

Okay, I'm starting today, not on Monday. I have been eating too much sugar lately and feel like crap, so I might as well use that feeling to motivate me. I'm going grocery shopping today and will make sure we have plenty of healthy snacking foods. I am also trying to address my son's digestion issues (possibly constipation, lots of accidents) so I'm dealing with that at the same time.

I'm going to take it one day at a time and moniter how I feel, like a science experiment...


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I finally broke a nasty sugar addiction by going a few days eating LOTS of fat and protein (like 6-8 eggs a day) having supersweet fruit on hand (dates) and not having sugar, sweeteners or grains.

I'd tried several times not to eat sugar and it was horrifically difficult and I ended up eating a TON (mostly crackers) to try to quiet the cravings. But when I did the above, it was soooo easy not to eat sugar. And in a couple of days, I was also only eating a few dates at a time and being satisfied.

Now, I can actually eat just 1 square of chocolate in a day and not constantly think about when to have another. And I can even eat a lot of sugar one day (e.g. at a party) and not feel compelled to have it the next day.

(Mind you, I really need to stop eating a lot of sugar on any day because it makes me soooo irritable and like I want to claw my skin off if anything (like my own arm hairs) touches it. I get similar, but milder, results from breads and such. Sorry to wander off, it's just been so interesting to observe the differences between before and now.)


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babydanielsmom*
> 
> I so understand *KDaisy* about being able to eat an entire batch of brownies. Oh, and sometimes when we have really good chocolate in the house it's like all I can think of ...until I'm mindlessly eating it all !! So I'm curious... when you guys say eating more healthy fat instead of sugar helped with your addiction...did it make you gain weight? I'm already over weight and I don't want to add on more by eating more fats to curb the sugar addiction, kwim


Here's a thought experiment for you:

1000 calories is about 13 chocolate chip cookies. You'd feel pretty bad eating that at one sitting, but probably could do it without any real difficulty, heck you could even have a few glasses of milk with them and have no problem getting them down.

1000 calories is also about 1/2 a cup of fat. Go on, just TRY to drink that much oil. (But you probably could eat an entire stick of butter if you rolled it in sugar.)

The reason people end up taking in a lot more calories when they add fat is because sugars (and grains for some of us, fruits for others) act to keep us craving more and more food even when we should be satisfied.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoulaReese*
> 
> So just curious - does anyone else run into yeast issues? Lately when I have a sugar binge I can feel my eyeballs, skin and other stuff start to itch very soon


OMG yes. And nursing dd burns. (and if she wants to twiddle? EeeeeeeaaaauuuugghghhhghghhhH!!!!)

I just wish the feeling would start to develop while I'm eating the sugar. Instead I'm like "nom nom nom candies!" and then 3-4 hours later, I get hit with the fact that having a lot of sugar is A Very Bad Idea (/AAMilne style).

I know that one piece of chocolate or something isn't a problem, but it'd be nice if I could have a couple of pieces, start to feel a twinge of the nerves issues, and know that it's time to put the candy down and walk away.

(Yet another sign that my sugar addiction is gone, before setting it down and not having any more wouldn't have been a real option. Heck, I've even spit out candy (even chocolate!) because the flavor wasn't good enough to even be worth continuing to chew.)


----------



## Ldavis24 (Feb 19, 2009)

thank you for posting this. I haven't ever really looked at it that way. As someone who can eat an entire box of cookies with a couple of glasses of milk the idea of eating a stick of butter is disturbing but something I could probably physically do. When I was little I used to eat butter, just butter, me and my cousins sitting at my grandmother's house sneaking butter out of the fridge for each other.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan*
> 
> Here's a thought experiment for you:
> 
> ...


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

I am so glad that I found this thread! I've started Weight Watchers, but I knew that I had to get the sugar under control. I'm like some of you, I need to go cold turkey! I've already bought Stevia for my tea rather than the Splenda I was using. But I am seriously addicted to sugar. I make brownies and cookies just to eat the dough. I don't want my kids growing up watching that and thinking that it's okay. My biggest problem is getting my parents and in-laws on board with it. I need for my kids to stop with the sugar as much I need to for myself. They just more of it than I realize some days.

Has anyone substituted honey for the sugar in cookies? My DH packs his lunch everyday and I make cookies for him about once a week. Those I don't have a problem with at all. I don't really like them once they're cooked!  I already use honey in my bread, so that's a done deal.

Thanks again the OP who started this thread! I was feeling pretty alone, but not anymore!


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miasmamma*
> 
> I am so glad that I found this thread! I've started Weight Watchers, but I knew that I had to get the sugar under control. I'm like some of you, I need to go cold turkey! I've already bought Stevia for my tea rather than the Splenda I was using. But I am seriously addicted to sugar. I make brownies and cookies just to eat the dough. I don't want my kids growing up watching that and thinking that it's okay. My biggest problem is getting my parents and in-laws on board with it. I need for my kids to stop with the sugar as much I need to for myself. They just more of it than I realize some days.
> 
> ...


I have a recipe for these things called "honey bars" that I'll dig out and share. The original calls for a cup of sugar (AND some honey) but I only had 1/2 a cup one day and used more honey and they turned out fine...I'll find it for you guys this evening.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ldavis24*
> 
> thank you for posting this. I haven't ever really looked at it that way. As someone who can eat an entire box of cookies with a couple of glasses of milk the idea of eating a stick of butter is disturbing but something I could probably physically do. When I was little I used to eat butter, just butter, me and my cousins sitting at my grandmother's house sneaking butter out of the fridge for each other.


Okay, that I've never done. Now, cream cheese, otoh.....


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hildare*
> 
> doulareese & lionessmom: i had no idea that's what was going on with my scalp- i have those sores, too.
> 
> ...


 i just figured out my sores on my head were due to the sugar. i had been HFCS free for a week or two then binges when i got the diagnosis. then later that night and the next day i itched and had sores. it was awful.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ldavis24*
> 
> Ok going Sugar free, cold turkey, with DH tomorrow. I'm terrified quite frankly. I love chocolate I am a sugar munching machine.
> 
> ...


as a fructose intolerant person, i do have to read every label to look for all kinds of things that arent even called sugar. but i am working up to that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Storm Bride*
> 
> It's not technically sugar free, but have you tried really dark chocolate? Once I got used to it, I started to prefer it to sweeter chocolate, and it only has like 1 gram of sugar per serving.


 the darker chocolate causes me heartburn and i get sick.  i cant have cocoa or anything with it in it. major upsets. the cravings were so bad the other day i ate 6 m&m's. the last of the valentines candy. my stomach was so mad at me. the chocolate, the milk, the sugar, the artififcial colors. sigh.

if you are frucotse intolerant you cant have honey. it is the largest source of fructose under HFCS.  they list table sugar as better for you than honey.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan*
> 
> (But you probably could eat an entire stick of butter if you rolled it in sugar.)


I could eat a stick of butter, even without sugar. Butter is soooooo yummy. However, I do get what you're saying...because if I ate that stick of butter, I wouldn't feel hungry afterwards. If I ate the 13 chocolate chip cookies (and yes, I have - with pop, back before I quite drinking it), I'd be looking for something else to eat. Sugar really is nasty stuff.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LionessMom*
> 
> i just figured out my sores on my head were due to the sugar. i had been HFCS free for a week or two then binges when i got the diagnosis. then later that night and the next day i itched and had sores. it was awful.
> 
> ...


How about xylitol? It's tooth healthy and doesn't have the laxative effect of the other sugar alcohols. (Careful about that if you have dogs though.) It won't work for bread though because it's none fermenting.

Stevia appears to be another possibility with glucose-related sugars not fructose.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan*
> 
> How about xylitol? It's tooth healthy and doesn't have the laxative effect of the other sugar alcohols. (Careful about that if you have dogs though.) It won't work for bread though because it's none fermenting.
> 
> Stevia appears to be another possibility with glucose-related sugars not fructose.


my doctor says to be wary of it. i have found the interent to be wishy washy on it.


----------



## kdaisy (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok, I am glad to hear I am not the only one who could eat a stick of butter!


----------



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

I don't think I could eat a stick of butter, but growing up my Mom used to make us bread and butter with sugar sprinkled on top. Yummers!!!!

I'm actually doing great today, thanks to lots of protein and fat.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdaisy*
> 
> Ok, I am glad to hear I am not the only one who could eat a stick of butter!


Butter is possibly my favourite food. 

My great-aunt used to eat butter on its own all the time - straight from the churn. She once told me she'd estimate that she ate at least a quarter pound (a stick!) every time they churned, and as much as her mom would let her have every other day. She still happily eats butter. And, she's outlived her three younger siblings and turns...97 this year. She still lives on her own. I love knowing we come from the same genetic stock...even though I don't take after her.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

i need ideas for meals. i have eggs and potaotes every day. or meat with potatoes or rice. i add broccolli somtimes. but some websites are saying not to eat corn or broccoli either. i cant live off meat and rice forever. where would i post to ask for meal ideas specific to fructose intolerance?


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Allergy forum? Even if no one there has a fructose intolerance, they can likely point you to good places to look up really detailed breakdowns of food content.

I did find this http://www.bu.edu/aldolase/HFI/treatment/ by Googling "fructose free food"

Cheeses are all fructose free, as are fats.

http://www.buzzle.com/articles/fructose-free-food-list.html has lists of vegetables and fruits that are very low in fructose, how well you tolerate them would depend on your particular level of tolerance. Depending on what sort of reactions you get from fructose, it might well be worth figuring out how much you can eat safely in a day. (I don't, obviously, know much about fructose intolerances, but I know that people with lactose intolerance who can have a limited amount of dairy in a day--e.g. milk with their cereal OR ice cream for dessert OR ricotta in their lasagna--and as long as they are careful with the amount they don't suffer any ill effects.)


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

One week of no processed sugar = OMG I WANT SOME FREAKING CANDY!!!!!

It's not that I want "sweet" because the thought of honey or something else is yuck to me. I want candy, I want a soda, I want chocolate...I was making my own "chocolate" using raw cacao powder (lots of protein in it), raw butter (fats and protein) and raw honey. We're out of cacao, though....and I want a Hershey bar anyway.


----------



## kdaisy (Nov 1, 2007)

I am right there with you.  And I haven't even completely weaned yet. I have been eating the last box of shortbread cookies, which basically taste like sugary cardboard. But I am eating them anyway and seriously feeling like I need to up my zoloft.

It doesn't help that I get zero time to myself, that it is impossible to go outside because of the cold, that DH and I are fighting, and we are broke. Chocolate and sugar were the bright spot of my endless days...and now that is gone too.

Ugh, I can't believe I just wrote that. But maybe some of you can understand.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdaisy*
> 
> I am right there with you.  And I haven't even completely weaned yet. I have been eating the last box of shortbread cookies, which basically taste like sugary cardboard. But I am eating them anyway and seriously feeling like I need to up my zoloft.
> 
> ...


Uh, recent mom to two under two here: I totally get what your'e saying. We're broke (we keep living outside of our means...and we aren't sure how we keep pulling that off) I get a 15min shower each night as my "me time" and that's about it...

It's part of why I want chocolate. I want that pleasure center in my brain to light up.


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

I completely understand, too, kdaisy. Add to all that a 5 yo who kepps having accidents... Ugh. Sneaking into the kitchen for a chunk of good chocolate ten times a day was helping me stay sane.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

i am managing to stay away from candy and pop. the high fructose corn syrup now turns me off. but i want sugar. i made brownies homemade last night. they were for the kids..... cocoa, sugar, shortening, flour etc. less sugar in the long run and i only ate 2. i have been drinking homemade lemonade and lime-ade. i just squeeze some fresh then add some stevia and water. it helps.

can you find bacon that is not cured with sugar?


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LionessMom*
> 
> can you find bacon that is not cured with sugar?


I didn't know it was...hmmm...

I'm going to make tea with LOTS of stevia. Hopefully it will be sweet enough to get me feeling better.

This may sound weird...but I have a question for those craving sugar: Can you "feel it" in your mouth? Like, that sugar hitting your mouth feeling? Or am I crazy?


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

yeah i feel it. i feel it on my tongue. it is instant satisfaction to me. i can feel it in my stomach too. a soothing thing like doing drugs. which i used to be addicted to.

stevia is pretty sweet. it does have an aftertaste a little. but i love it.

all commercial bacon lists sugar as a curing agent. i think i need to search around. bc breakfast sausage has it too. and i am not allowed food with added sugar. it is so hard cutting out hidden sources of sugar.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Rough day/week/time in general = I want to curl up under the covers with something containing milk chocolate and peanut butter and eat until I'm sick. Ugh.


----------



## babydanielsmom (Jan 18, 2008)

I tried to do the no sugar thing a couple of days ago and ended up with a killer headache and more tired than ever...then I ended up caving and eating a bunch a truffles. How the hell did I get so addicted to this stuff







.


----------



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

I actually made it 4 entire days without sugar (although I did use maple syrup in my oatmeal), but then DH surprised me last night with a Blizzard from DQ. Back to start.

I've had really good luck eating 5-6 times a day, including protein and complex carb with every single one of those 5-6 meals. No cravings or headaches when I eat like that. But since the Blizzard last night, I am fighting off the desire for more sugar!


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm 11 days with no processed sugar. I HAVE been using honey and maple syrup...


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayGee*
> 
> I actually made it 4 entire days without sugar (although I did use maple syrup in my oatmeal), but then DH surprised me last night with a Blizzard from DQ. Back to start.


Does he know that you're trying to break your sugar addiction? If so, that just isn't cool! You need to talk to him.

I'm thread-crashing. I'm not a sugar addict, although I have been in the past. I've finally mastered moderation when it comes to sweets. One think I like when I'm craving something sweet is a pitted Medjool date stuffed with a little raw almond butter. It really hits the spot. Good luck on this journey, ladies. It sure does require a lot of work and willpower. I'm living proof that it can be done, though. I like to drink Vitamin Water Zero occasionally too. It's sweetened with stevia, so it doesn't have any chemicals. It's good if you like a sweet drink.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

PMS causes extra sugar cravings. Some people have luck with increasing iron during that time to reduce/eliminate the sugar cravings.

Just something I finally remembered this morning when I woke up with a sugar/carbs craving like I hadn't had in months.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

i almost forgot i ordered girl scout cookies. only one box of cookies was high fructose corn syrup free. i ate 4 carmel delights. they dont taste good anymore. they are too sweet. i guess i dont like HFCS any more. which is good bc it is evil.

regular table sugar is harder to not like. still crave it. but the more protein and fat i eat the better it gets. i love salmon over white rice. yumm. and salt. i am loving salt.


----------



## kdaisy (Nov 1, 2007)

So how far down the list of ingredients is everyone going? It sounds like most of you are eliminating sugar completely. I don't know if I can do it. I am eating mainstream peanut butter (second ingredient is sugar) and kashi cereal (cane juice is number 3). But, honestly, this is struggle enough!

It is interesting about the iron...I have been drinking/craving a lot of prune juice and cherry juice, both of which have a good dose of iron.


----------



## Ldavis24 (Feb 19, 2009)

I just wanted to post an update about our progress. DH and I did great for 2 days. NO sugar at all!

It wasn't even that hard, I just felt hungry constantly but we had plenty of stuff to snack on and I made awesome maple cranberry almond granola with no sugar just maple syrup and that helped for sweet cravings.

On the third day it all fell apart completely









I was literally feeling sick to my stomach all day and just awful, no energy, queasy etc...

Well it turns out that I might be pregnant (big surprise) and it is still too soon to test for it accurately. I ended up going out and specifically buying a bag of my all time favorite candy that only comes out at Easter (those cadbury chocolate eggs with the crunch shells, not the huge ones).

I thought it would make me feel better and I was coming to the realization that I might be pregnant and wanted to see if it was not eating sugar that was making me sick or the possibility of being pregnant. So I ate practically the whole bag and just couldn't tell the difference although I did get an energy spike from the insane amount of sugar I just ingested.

So now several days later and I have to replan. We don't have any additional sugar in the house and I don't have a vehicle to go get some so here I am starting over again. I am still not sure if I am pregnant or not (my period is not due for several days still and I don't trust the accuracy of taking a test before at least the first day of when my period is due) but at least this time I won't be surprised by feeling sick regardless of eating sugar stuff or not..

Oh to answer the PP's question, yes we are cutting out ALL processed sugar, although we still do honey and maple syrup. I used to love Kashi myself but then I learned they are owned by Kellogg's and since then have completely cut anything related to Kellogg's out of our lives. I cannot stand that company. Thats another rant though..

How is everyone else doing with their progress...If I am indeed pregnant it is all the more reason to cut sugar out completely, I can just see my midwife now rolling her eyes the last time I was pregnant and I admitted to eating ice cream EVERY SINGLE DAY...


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

the only thing that bothers me about all this is that everybody is replacing the sugar with fructose. humans can process glucose and what not but every human can only process so much fructose in one sitting, whether intolerant or not. the excess fructose will sit in your gut and ferment.

i dont think anybody here could be intolerant but this link has some info about the composition of different sugars.

http://www.diet.com/g/fructose-intolerance

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fructose_malabsorption

too much fructose will make you feel sick. if you feel really sick, tired, etc, you could be intolerant.

forgive me if i seem to go about this, but i am just learning all this and want to pass on my info. it seems that the alternative sugars are not any better.


----------



## Ldavis24 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LionessMom*
> 
> the only thing that bothers me about all this is that everybody is replacing the sugar with fructose. humans can process glucose and what not but every human can only process so much fructose in one sitting, whether intolerant or not. the excess fructose will sit in your gut and ferment.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links! I find it interesting as well as I had never even heard of a fructose intolerance before this whole adventure started.

In regard to myself, while I am replacing sugar with honey or maple syrup, I don't like honey that much and so at most I have put a little in a cup of tea and the maple syrup has only really found it's way into the granola and a couple of baked things. I wouldn't say I have eaten of maple syrup even a quarter of the sugar I was ingesting on a daily basis so I am assuming I am far far from overdoing the fructose. Overall I am just eating less sweetened stuff and if I am seriously craving a sweet thing I will have some strawberries dipped in unsweetened whipped cream.

I still think that a natural sweetener (honey, maple syrup) will always be a better choice than just tons of processed sugar, but then again someone who is definitely fructose intolerant will disagree with that statement as that would just make them ill.

Thanks for the interesting info!


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

just want to add info. i am so craving thin mint cookies. lol. girl scout cookies. sigh. they are everywhere right now.


----------



## subtlycrunchy (Jul 29, 2006)

Sugar cravings could come from an underlying hormonal imbalance...

From Women to Women:

*Cravings have nothing to do with willpower!*

The power of *sugar cravings* on your body


----------



## kdaisy (Nov 1, 2007)

Well, I am caving tonight.

I may just need to go ahead and eat the sugar. I am eating way more trying to fill my craving.


----------



## akmeg (May 4, 2004)

I was just popping into MDC tonight for some tips on breaking sugar addiction and this thread was the most recently updated and at the top of the list, it must be meant to be. I think I need help! My sugar addictions tend to come in waves and right now I'm definitely in a heavy sugar consumption phase. Over the last week I've made brownies, cookies, milkshakes, crepes, and eaten almost a whole carton of moose tracks ice cream.

I'm not really absolutely determined to quit right this second yet, but I just thought I should write those things down somewhere public so I can see how awful it looks! I've got to get my head around quitting, and work out a plan for what to eat instead when the mood strikes. Thanks for all of your great ideas in this thread, I think I'll go back and read it through again.


----------



## remijo (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for this thread! I am definitely a sugar addict and have gone off and on for the last twenty years of my life trying to combat my cravings and binge eating where sugar is concerned. I can totally relate to eating a whole bag of candy or worse. I have had some success on certain diets, especially a raw vegan diet - made me not crave sugar for the first time in forever but I couldn't stick with it. So after a lot of study I have found that my body reacts best to a diet kind of like the one DoulaReese posted below. I need meat sometimes because I need the extra protein - I cannot function on low protein like some can. I also can't binge on meat, it makes me feel full like other foods don't. I love eggs because they really diversify the diet and make baking so much easier. I definitely cannot do any form of flour or grain (besides quinoa which is really a seed and not a protein). Wheat and oats make me feel bloated. Refined flours (even somewhat innocuous foods like tapioca flour) are just like starches to me and I binge on them as well. I can't eat potatoes because they make me feel bloated as well, especially sweet potatoes. My body can't handle milk in any form so that's out. Beans also bother me. Rice constipates me. I do avoid peanuts and peanut butter because they make me feel crappy as well but love almonds and almond butter - raw or roasted. So - through alot of failed and sometimes successful dieting, I have found what works for me.

By the way, in regards to losing weight and healthy fats - I could eat over 3000 calories a day in mostly fruits, veggies and lots of nuts and seeds, coconut milk, avacado, healthy oils and still lose weight. If I try a low cal diet (like 1500 calories) and eat bread or chocolate or any form of sugar, I will either not lose weight or gain weight. I have realized the more raw the better for me as well but I struggle to keep it even 50% raw most days.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoulaReese*
> 
> Before that I was only eating Fruits and veggies, meat, rice, nuts and seeds. Wheat is so filling, you have to eat a LOT of vegetables and protein to be satisfied, and many times during the day, it is a lot of work.


A couple more things for those struggling with cravings - try a green smoothie. And make it mostly fruit the first time so that its sweet to you. I love banana, mango (or peach) and a couple cups of spinach and about a 1/2 c of coconut milk. Even if you don't make any other changes to your diet - try a green smoothie a day. I guarantee you'll have more energy and be more capable of handling cravings when they occur. Just google green smoothies and sugar cravings and you'll find a ton of testimonials and recipes.

Another thing: I have severe hypothyroidism (Hashimoto's) that is at the moment poorly controlled. I know the minute my TSH levels go above 2.5 because I immediately start binging on cookies, candy, white flour, french fries, chocolate chips - anything I can get my hands on. I am coming off a slump right now where my TSH was at a 7 (supposed to be between 1 and 2 per my endocrinologist to prevent my goiter from growing) and am trying to get back on track so I am writing this mostly to get me motivated too. I have gained back 10 of the 80 pounds I had lost. But if you have persistent sugar cravings and fatigue, you might want to consider looking to see if you have other symptoms of hypothyroidism. I know, for me, it is practically impossible to control my eating when my levels are off.

Again, thank you so much for starting this thread and good luck to all of you out there. Sugar addiction is just as bad as a drug addiction as far as I'm concerned (It IS a drug - read Sugar Blues by William Duffy if you disagree with me) but much easier to buy than street drugs or even alcohol. Its hard when its in our face every second and some people can eat it with no problem. Just imagine its like a 12 step program - one step and one day at a time. (BTW, love the idea of a cup of tea when the craving strikes!) I will post my recipe for my yummy chocolate balls - the best thing for a craving - when I get a second.


----------



## DoulaReese (Feb 10, 2011)

I am 5 days WITHOUT SUGAR!! WEEEEE! I had my last sugar/pizza last Friday after my son's b-day party. I think going out with a party helped me mentally/emotionally somehow. AND last time I did this - when I lasted for 18months I also stopped just after my son's birthday party and it worked. Last weekend was NOT pretty. I could barely stand it the first couple days, thought I was going to tear my hear out and I wasn't the nicest mommy







. Still struggling with patience but I feel a load off and giving my body a chance to heal. Loving the veggies & hummus right now! Also used some Mediclear to help me start the cleansing process on Sat and Sunday. I did the whole 4-week mediclear regimen last time also, (about 2 years ago) and that was a VERY easy way for me to get into the change. Much easier than just not eating xyz, because I had something with plenty of protein that was filling that I could consume, was easy to prepare and it gave me a month or so to figure out what I would eat afterwards. I know there are more whole-foods methods but this worked well for me. It was prescribed by my ND, I trust it's safe.

The cravings that I thought would NEVER leave are pretty much gone, my body remembers it feels SO much better without it, I think because I've already tread the path once. I had a little conversation in my head the other day "are you going to eat that sugar today Cherise?" "no" I thought, and my body did a little sigh. Like it was relieved I wasn't going to put it through eating the crap again. Okay I know now I'm sounding like a crazy person - but it's the truth.

Thank you AFWife for your strength, it's helped motivate me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LionessMom*
> 
> can you find bacon that is not cured with sugar?


Bacon, no. Archer Farms (Target) has a super yummy chicken sausage with no added sugar, Trader Joes has a few varieties that are ok. My kids like the TJs better. Applegate farms is pricey but has a deli meats without added sugar - also hard to find. PLEASE let me know if you discover something by way of bacon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doodlebugsmom*
> 
> I like to drink Vitamin Water Zero occasionally too. It's sweetened with stevia, so it doesn't have any chemicals. It's good if you like a sweet drink.


Another awesome drink is Metromint chocolate water - I actually dilute it so it will last longer, I add about 1/4 cup to 16 oz, it's a sugar-free chocolate fix =) I need to buy dates!! Glad to have a vet on board, it gives us all hope


----------



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

I've been sugar free for almost 2 weeks now. I've been following Eat Clean (eating 5-6x a day, all clean foods) and my cravings are gone. My parents brought me a bar of marzipan and one bite was WAY too sweet, so I gave it away. As a bonus, I'm down about 7 pounds without even thinking about it!


----------



## akmeg (May 4, 2004)

You're all so inspiring! I'm only on day 2 with no sugar, and I'm feeling sooooooo dreary! It's only noon and I feel like I need a nap. I'm irritable with everyone, and the tiniest issues are setting me off! I'm trying to get excited about other food I have....last night I made a crockpot roast with mashed potatoes and GF gravy and it was so delicious! But the MOOD is still with me. Ugh!

DoulaReese.....I love how you were having a little conversation with yourself, and no you don't sound crazy! I did sort of the same thing Wednesday night when I couldn't sleep, and it's what motivated me enough to really decide to kick the sugar. I wrote myself an email that was a discussion with myself about all of the negative things sugar does to my body and all of the positives about going off it. Then I sent it to myself and now whenever I check my email, it's there at the top of my inbox, even with me on my phone, and I've read it through quite a few times and it always makes me feel much better. It's like a little pep talk from myself! Journaling really does help in this whole process.

This morning I made some nettle infusion, I'm hoping the extra nutrients in that will help me perk up and heal a bit. Or maybe I'll just succumb to the nap idea!


----------



## DoulaReese (Feb 10, 2011)

kdaisy: I admire that you recognized a realistic approach for that day - it's part of the process, I had those days too. Keep looking for your ride in, it'll come.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akmeg*
> 
> You're all so inspiring! I'm only on day 2 with no sugar, and I'm feeling sooooooo dreary! It's only noon and I feel like I need a nap. I'm irritable with everyone, and the tiniest issues are setting me off! I'm trying to get excited about other food I have....last night I made a crockpot roast with mashed potatoes and GF gravy and it was so delicious! But the MOOD is still with me. Ugh!
> 
> ...


That is beautiful! I have a friend who keeps uplifting letters and lectures on her computer so she can refer to them in hard times- so smart. Even smarter to draw on a letter from yourself =) Yet another tool to add to my bag, thank you!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm not ready to really try to go sugar-free yet, but I'm thinking about it more and more. DH and I had a....not sure what to call - definitely not a fight, but a "thing" - the other night as I was popping into the store for something. I had a bag of Bridge Mix in my purse (had bought it the night before, but hadn't binged on it). I ate the entire thing while doing my very brief shopping trip, and actually made myself nauseated. *sigh*


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

For those that are having trouble in the first few days.....it gets better! I'm 2.5 weeks with no refined sugar and the cravings are going down and I feel better. It took almost 2 weeks, but it's SO worth it!


----------



## akmeg (May 4, 2004)

I'm on day 3! Today I really did give into a nap, I had a late morning nap because I had been up really early. But now I feel much better. I figured it was probably good to treat myself to a little extra sleep to get past some of these cravings.

Last night wasn't great, but not horrible either. My sister and her husband invited us out for ice cream, which I love, but I asked dd if it was alright with her if I just had a couple of spoonfuls of whatever she got. And I did! I know maybe it would have been better just to not go, but we've been trying to do more with my sister's family, and I knew I wouldn't be able to go and eat nothing. So just those couple of spoonfuls made me feel like I was being social, but not enough to give me a huge sugar crash.

When I got home I had more nettle tea and boiled a dozen eggs to keep in the fridge for snack attacks. I also started soaking a bowl of chick peas last night and right now they're cooking so I can whip up some hummus to take to a friend's house tonight for a girls night get together. This way I'll have a yummy treat with some flax seed crackers and veggies. I'm trying to just think a few steps ahead of myself so I have plenty to eat, it seems to be easier that way.

This morning instead of the usual waffles or pancakes or crepes my family always wants, we had sausuages, eggs, and fresh mangos. YUM!


----------



## DoulaReese (Feb 10, 2011)

Setback - I made no-bake cookies for DH's lunch and, got upset about something and ate half the batch. Good news it was raw honey and maple syrup sweetened but I had enough that it still made me sick and piqued my cravings  Then I had chocolate = 70%dark last night, thinking that would be okay but it was NOT. I got really, really moody and snappy when I eat the stuff - does anyone else get this way?

I was good today, only raw honey in my oatmeal, and cooked spaghetti from scratch w/rice noodles, raw almonds and raisins for desert. Did not disturb the chocolate bar in the freezer. Or the chocolate chips. Or the... other crap in my house I should just get rid of!

To akmeg's comment - planning ahead is the only way to survive socially! Nice going. And your breakfast sounds totally yummy to me - there are LOTS of yummy foods to enjoy without sugar! When I remember that I do so much better!

Money is tight so I made soup. SO good, and so cheap.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoulaReese*
> 
> I got really, really moody and snappy when I eat the stuff - does anyone else get this way?


i get this way. i had been really good lately. i cant have any sugar but cane sugar anyway. i had been avoiding it but the other day i had a craving so strong i couldnt stand it. i thought maybe i could have some chocolate cream of wheat with sugar. i put the littlest amount of sugar in it. i ate it right before bed. the next day i was so weepy. it could also be the wheat farina. i am not supposed to be eating that either.

last night i drank some sierra mist natural. i hadnt had pop in a while. i feel emotional today. ugh. so i bought more stevia w/maltodextrin last night. i know i can have that and it doesnt make me all weepy.


----------



## Greenlea (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello, my name is Greenlea, and I'm a sugar addict. LOL.

I just found this thread and I'm hoping it helps me. I can't.stop.eating.sugar! Especially candy and ice cream. Well ice cream has gotten better because I just stopped buying it. If I do buy it, I'll eat a whole carton in a matter of days. I bought some girl scout cookies and one box, gone, in ONE day! Ugh. I never feel satisfied when it comes to sugar. I'm a vegetarian, so I'm going to try to up my protein intake, as I've read on some posts that it could be causing my sugar cravings. I'm not trying to cut out all sugar, just candy, cookies, cake, & refined sugars.

Not sure if it has been mentioned, but I've read in the past that sugar cravings can indicate an overgrowth of yeast as well. I justknow I need to cut out this sugar for my stomach's sake too. I'll eat till I'm nauseas, and sugar is bad for belly fat.


----------



## perezia (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Stevia???? Stevia is a natural sweetner, made from Stevia plants, also known as sweet leaves. It is so sweet, I am growing some myself! It is a very healthy alternative to sugar. I love it. Check it out for reciepes, info and stuff at www.stevia.com

I grew up a sweet tooth, I can't believe how much sugar I have consumed. Here's what I learned to manage, use food that has natural sweets. For example, coconut rice for breakfast. Simply mix cooked jasmine rice, soy milk, and coconut flakes. Coconut flakes is naturally sweetened.

For zucchini breads, I use frozen apple juice concentrate (replace sugar), and raisins. After baking it, it is absolutely sweet! If you have a terrible sugar crave, eat the whole bread if you have to. Sometime being full helps forget the sugar craving.

I know we all have our PMS chocolate craving days, I buy a bag of semi-sweet, milk, or dark chocolate chips. I try pop a handful of chips in my mouth a day, or when needed. Stay in control!! Heh

It is sugar we are craving and nothing can replace it. But it's all in our heads, we have to overcome that craving. I am overcoming it slowly and it seems to be very successefully.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenlea*
> 
> Hello, my name is Greenlea, and I'm a sugar addict. LOL.
> 
> Not sure if it has been mentioned, but I've read in the past that sugar cravings can indicate an overgrowth of yeast as well. I justknow I need to cut out this sugar for my stomach's sake too. I'll eat till I'm nauseas, and sugar is bad for belly fat.


it is also a sign of small intestinal bacterial overgrowth and fructose intolernance. esp if you get bloating and cramps from it.

i thnk a great place to start is eliminating cakes, cookies, pop, candy etc.


----------



## WinterPrego (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello, My name is WinterPrego and...I'M A SUGAR ADDICT!! haha, no joke. I have eaten enough sugar to sink the Titanic three times, in my short life of 20 yrs! And you ladies have no idea how many times I have gone from "weaning", to cold turkey. And you know the crappy thing? I always feel SO good when I don't eat sugar. I know how disastrous it is for our bodies,and can tell the effect in my life, especially since I've "quit" it so many times, and then go running right back to it. It's like those abusive relationships you hear about. You think,"I would NEVER stay with that man if that's how he treated me!". Yet in a way, we are doing the same thing with sugar. Well, anyway, you ladies have made me laugh so many times going through this thread, because it reminds me of ME! But you guys have been very inspiring - I'm going cold turkey today - RIGHT NOW! I will post updates periodically to tell of my failures and such. I won't promise to post every day, but at least once a week on my progress.  Good luck ladies!


----------



## ButtonGirl (Dec 5, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendyland*
> 
> My problem is being consistant. I have yet to make it past a week without sugar. There's something about that 1 week mark where I start feeling really deprived and my will weakens.


That is exactly my problem 

I get SO inspired to improve and then about a week goes by and it all goes down the drain - generally going back to being even worse than before!

What an inspiring thread though - I will be trying a lot of these ideas - especially the one about drinking a cleansing tea before consuming...it seems like a great way to pause and think without just stuffing it down...


----------



## puffingirl (Nov 2, 2006)

Once I ended my 3 week elimination diet, I lost all control again. My intention was to add foods in slowly, with sugar at the very end. Yeah, not so much. My sugar issues are back full force everyday again. I ate 2 donuts just this morning. What I can't stand the most is the self-loathing part of the cycle that comes after getting stuck in sugar spiral. For Lent I am giving up after-dinner snacking (and working on practicing "right speech"--not criticizing and judging). Feeling frustrated again.... Glad to see everyone still fighting the good fight.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

I've been off of sugar for 3 weeks....and last night I had a dream I was eating donuts! DH was saying, "I thought you gave up sugar!" and I replied, "I DON'T CARE!!!!" and stuffed my face full of donut.


----------



## akmeg (May 4, 2004)

I'm on day 6! Yay! I've been doing good so far, I'm focusing on making satisfying meals so I don't feel hungry and snacky. As I type this thought I realize I haven't really had lunch and I'm feeling snacky! Hmmmm, off to eat a string cheese. 

One night this weekend Dh had a hankering for "treats," so he headed to the store for a soda, and even though I don't even like soda, I just really wanted something from the treat run! So I told him to get me some really good grape juice. Oh my goodness, it was fabulous! I don't remember what kind, but it was 100% grape, and so dark and tart and delicious! I know it still has sugar, but I figure if I indulge in a delicious 100% fruit juice every once in awhile, it's not the end of the world, and probably better than a whole pan of brownies!


----------



## puffingirl (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFWife*
> 
> I've been off of sugar for 3 weeks....and last night I had a dream I was eating donuts! DH was saying, "I thought you gave up sugar!" and I replied, "I DON'T CARE!!!!" and stuffed my face full of donut.


Ha! I think you dreamed my morning today! Was it a chocolate cake donut by any chance?

I really need a clean start tomorrow....


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

I've been lurking for a while. So understand the sugar addiction! Except for a brief period in my teens, I never really had problems with sugar, but during my pregnancy and especially afterwards, omg, the cravings! Anyway, just wanted to come out hiding and join you all in my attempt to go sugar free  (Again)


----------



## WinterPrego (Dec 20, 2010)

Sugar free update: I did very good this afternoon, except one time, when I forgot the jam I was eating had refined sugar....darn! But hey, at least it was the last of it! haha, now I don't have it to tempt me. But unfortunately I am at my family's tonight, and guess what? My sisters are making sugar cookies!!! OF COURSE.


----------



## sleeveless (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow! This is an amazing thread!. It sounds like there should be a yahoo group for sugar addiction. I'm so addicted, I've often felt there should be a 12 step group for sugar addicts. But I feel I'd be laughed at for suggesting it. Glad to see I'm not alone in my addiction. I went to a very smart nutritionist a few years ago who told me sugar is "a true addiction," just like alcohol, caffeine and illegal drugs. The difference is that it does not cause the severe behavior problems of the other addictions. If you HAVE to have sugar every day, you are addicted. Plus sugar is in EVERYTHING, so sugar addicts are created every day (your kids and mine??).

I truly do not know how to kick this addiction. I've cleaned up my diet so much it's nearly pristine - locally grown, organic fruits, veggies, meats, etc. No chemicals, no gluten, no dairy. I've even managed to kick chocolate for the most part, but I CANNOT kick sugar. I skip it for a few days or a week, and then I crave it so much I'll get in the car at 11 p.m. and drive to the supermarket to buy a bag of gluten-free cookies. Then I will eat them all up. And it is relaxing! I do feel better when my sugar cravings are met! I'm an addict.

One problem is that sugar is in so many products you don't expect to find it in. For example, I've been trying to avoid sugar, so I ate a gluten-free bagel with sunbutter. Yum, that was a nice snack. Then I read the labels. Yes, you guessed it: Sugar (sneakily called "evaporated cane juice") was an ingredient in both the bagels and the sunbutter. No wonder they tasted so good!

I also exhibit addict behaviors: I hide the cookies in my purse and eat them in the car so my kids won't see me eating them. I stole Halloween candy from my kids' trick-or-treat bags (after I told them they could only have a few pieces and daddy was going to take the rest to work). I even kept a secret stash in the glove compartment. And I know Halloween candy is full of chemicals, but I ate it anyway.

One thing I've been trying is having DH do the shopping so I stay away from temptation at Whole Foods. This does help. If I don't have the hard stuff, I'll eat some fruit or make some cookies with agave or honey. And I make "hot chocolate" with carob, rice milk and Trader Joe's hemp milk, which helps quell my sugar cravings.

I have these cravings in the afternoon when I'm tired. I start feeling exhausted around 5 p.m. when I have to start dinner, so I have a little pick-me-up (cookies, mostly), and I feel better. I've been trying to eat something with fat in it (coconut milk or TJ's hemp milk, which is pretty fatty), and lying down for a few minutes, and that's helped a bit (not enough, though).

Thanks to whomever started this thread. It helps to share!


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

So, I've been 3 weeks without sugar, right? My mom stopped by and brought homemade banana bread. I didn't think about it and had a few slices (it was GOOD). I realized, all too late, that is was made with white sugar.....Is it a coincidence that my scalp started itching that night and the next day? Like, to the point that I scratched until it bled?


----------



## treehugz (Apr 15, 2008)

I LOVE sweets. My 3yo dd isn't allowed any refined sugar... only honey, molasses, maple syrup, fruit. I read somewhere that having sugar in the first few years of life can really impact your taste buds and give you a sweet tooth for life. My sweet tooth is H.U.G.E. and I hope dd won't be like me. As she gets older and wants to have what other people are eating, I'm really finding that I'm going to have to change my sweet tooth ways or else just be a big ol' hypocrite. Others imply all the time that I'll give dd food issues or an eating disorder by not letting her eat "normal" food (i.e. sugar constantly... oh and meat, since we're vegetarian too). I also have yeast problems (tinea versicolor that comes and goes). So, I'm on the no sugar plan and... subbin'!!


----------



## DoulaReese (Feb 10, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *sleeveless* 

Wow! This is an amazing thread!. It sounds like there should be a yahoo group for sugar addiction. I'm so addicted, I've often felt there should be a 12 step group for sugar addicts. But I feel I'd be laughed at for suggesting it. Glad to see I'm not alone in my addiction. I went to a very smart nutritionist a few years ago who told me sugar is "a true addiction," just like alcohol, caffeine and illegal drugs. The difference is that it does not cause the severe behavior problems of the other addictions. If you HAVE to have sugar every day, you are addicted. Plus sugar is in EVERYTHING, so sugar addicts are created every day (your kids and mine??).

I would NEVER laugh at anyone for suggesting there should be formal support for sugar addicts, it is TRULY an addiction, and I would contest that it doesn't cause behavior problems - I get mean! It totally works off the same receptors in the brain as other drugs. I quit smoking 12 years ago, and that SUCKED, I still dream about that once in a while... TOTALLY agree that since it's in everything, basically everyone's addicted but most don't know it. Trying to keep my kids from it as much as possible, but... feel a little concerned about going extreme, especially since their dad isn't totally on board.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *AFWife* 

So, I've been 3 weeks without sugar, right? My mom stopped by and brought homemade banana bread. I didn't think about it and had a few slices (it was GOOD). I realized, all too late, that is was made with white sugar.....Is it a coincidence that my scalp started itching that night and the next day? Like, to the point that I scratched until it bled?

Yucky!! I totally know what you mean! Did we agree this was a yeast issue?







Don't like yeast but it likes me.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *treehugz* 


> Others imply all the time that I'll give dd food issues or an eating disorder by not letting her eat "normal" food (i.e. sugar constantly... oh and meat, since we're vegetarian too). I also have yeast problems (tinea versicolor that comes and goes). So, I'm on the no sugar plan and... subbin'!!


I TOTALLY get this! People just don't get it so they think you're screwing up your kid for doing things differently. I let it affect me more than I should - I need to let it go I think.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treehugz*
> 
> I LOVE sweets. My 3yo dd isn't allowed any refined sugar... only honey, molasses, maple syrup, fruit. I read somewhere that having sugar in the first few years of life can really impact your taste buds and give you a sweet tooth for life. My sweet tooth is H.U.G.E. and I hope dd won't be like me. As she gets older and wants to have what other people are eating, I'm really finding that I'm going to have to change my sweet tooth ways or else just be a big ol' hypocrite. *Others imply all the time that I'll give dd food issues or an eating disorder by not letting her eat "normal" food (i.e. sugar constantly... oh and meat, since we're vegetarian too). * I also have yeast problems (tinea versicolor that comes and goes). So, I'm on the no sugar plan and... subbin'!!


Yeah. I've had to shoot dirty looks at The Grandparents (both sides) for giving DS1 soda...I'll suck it up for a sip of Sprite, but a couple of times they've given him sips of Coke. Seriously? He's not even 2!! "But he likes it" Yeah, he might like cocaine too but that doesn't make it okay. Grrr..... He's also allergic to pasteurized dairy (he handles raw fine) and FIL has said that I need to let him be normal and give him dairy. What? HE'S ALLERGIC. His tummy gets really upset and his behavior nose-dives. No.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFWife*
> 
> So, I've been 3 weeks without sugar, right? My mom stopped by and brought homemade banana bread. I didn't think about it and had a few slices (it was GOOD). I realized, all too late, that is was made with white sugar.....Is it a coincidence that my scalp started itching that night and the next day? Like, to the point that I scratched until it bled?


my scalp does that too. it could be yeast, or bacteria, or just psoriasis or dermatitis. an immune response.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LionessMom*
> 
> my scalp does that too. it could be yeast, or bacteria, or just psoriasis or dermatitis. an immune response.


Dh got some medicated shampoo from his doctor (it's an anti fungal) and I used some the other night...it didn't help so I have NO idea what the deal is. I tried a new conditioner so it could be that....but my scalp also tends to itch when I get stressed out.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFWife*
> 
> Dh got some medicated shampoo from his doctor (it's an anti fungal) and I used some the other night...it didn't help so I have NO idea what the deal is. I tried a new conditioner so it could be that....but my scalp also tends to itch when I get stressed out.


i actually tried using fungus cream and anitbacterial cream. and nada. the only thing that makes it feel better is not eating certain foods. i had just dandruff for years and now it is getting so bad they called it psoriasis and want to give me special shampoos and a special oil treatment. i am hoping that my elimination diet will help. i just gotta quit eating all the stupid sugar. and stick to the darn diet. sigh.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LionessMom*
> 
> i actually tried using fungus cream and anitbacterial cream. and nada. the only thing that makes it feel better is not eating certain foods. i had just dandruff for years and now it is getting so bad they called it psoriasis and want to give me special shampoos and a special oil treatment. i am hoping that my elimination diet will help. i just gotta quit eating all the stupid sugar. and stick to the darn diet. sigh.


Maybe DH needs an elimination diet. His scalp can get so bad that his skin peels off. His younger brother (horrible horrible SAD diet) has it the worst. It gets yellow and scaly


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFWife*
> 
> Maybe DH needs an elimination diet. His scalp can get so bad that his skin peels off. His younger brother (horrible horrible SAD diet) has it the worst. It gets yellow and scaly


at this point after evreything i have been reading, i am suggesting it to everybody. all i can eat right now is meat, white potatoes, and white rice with some approved veggies like broccoli. lots of olive oil and i purposefully eat the fat and the chicken skin. the more fat and oil i eat the better my skin gets. my skin used to peel all the way down to my nose but it retreated back up into the scalp. i am going to start taking cod liver oil as well. mine starting as yellow greasy crud and progressed to thick yellow skin interspersed with white flakes. ewww. it is embarrassing.  but it seems to be getting better now.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LionessMom*
> 
> at this point after evreything i have been reading, i am suggesting it to everybody. all i can eat right now is meat, white potatoes, and white rice with some approved veggies like broccoli. lots of olive oil and i purposefully eat the fat and the chicken skin. the more fat and oil i eat the better my skin gets. my skin used to peel all the way down to my nose but it retreated back up into the scalp. i am going to start taking cod liver oil as well. *mine starting as yellow greasy crud and progressed to thick yellow skin interspersed with white flakes.* ewww. it is embarrassing.  but it seems to be getting better now.


That is exactly what happens to BIL!!!


----------



## akmeg (May 4, 2004)

I'm on day 9!!! It's been a rough week, I won't lie, and I thought the worst days would be 1-4 but even yesterday was hard. I was just soooooo tired and moody and irritable. It doesn't help that two days after quitting sugar I started my period, but that's life. 

Anyways, today I feel great and I'm so proud of myself for making it this far. I find I'm not thinking about sugar and what yummy treats I could make, instead I'm branching out and thinking about different flavors, like interesting veggie dips I could try for a snack. Last night I was watching a favorite show and I had that snacky feeling, so I had a bowl of frozen blueberries topped with heavy whipping cream! YUM! The cream forms a frozen shell around the blueberries and it takes a long time to eat and is sooooooo delicious! I highly recommend it!


----------



## WinterPrego (Dec 20, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFWife*
> 
> So, I've been 3 weeks without sugar, right? My mom stopped by and brought homemade banana bread. I didn't think about it and had a few slices (it was GOOD). I realized, all too late, that is was made with white sugar.....Is it a coincidence that my scalp started itching that night and the next day? Like, to the point that I scratched until it bled?


Wow! Seriously? I have the most insane itchy, flaky, scalp - and have had it for years. But I've also always consumed a TON of sugar throughout my life. I wonder if there is a connection? I have used every treatment under the sun and moon, and literally, NOTHING works! Hmmm....time to conduct my own experiment!


----------



## WinterPrego (Dec 20, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akmeg*  so I had a bowl of frozen blueberries topped with heavy whipping cream! YUM! The cream forms a frozen shell around the blueberries and it takes a long time to eat and is sooooooo delicious! I highly recommend it!


I LOVE this snack! my family started doing this last year, and it is simply heavenly! But we would mix a bit of honey and stevia into a bowl of cream, and stick it in the freezer for about 20 min to get the cream REALLY cold, and then put it on the blueberries. So good! We've used peaches, and strawberries also, but my personal favorite are the blueberries.


----------



## crystalball00 (Sep 10, 2007)

Does anyone have/know of a good book to help with stopping the sugar? I am so tired of being addicted and a bad influence to my dd3. I find out out I am a celiac so I stop eating gluten but I know sugar is bad for me but keep eating it anyway! And greetings to my fellow frosting-out-of-tub-eaters. My husband has to hide it on me but then I find it anyway!


----------



## Sandyandhaley (Jun 11, 2010)

I have found that if I can avoid it for a whole week, eating plenty of protein and healthy fat, then I don't seem to miss it as much and it is much easier. I used to be very good about it until the afternoon, but I was not eating enough fat. Now around 2 or 3 (an hour before I used to feel I needed sugar) I'll eat an entire avocado or a handful of nuts and drink a few glasses of water. I seem to make if fine until dinner time this way and after dinner I brush my teeth and don't have an issue. I think there is definitely a chemical addiction! The same goes for if I have too much sugar for more than one day, the addiction comes back. Knowing this, I don't indulge or atleast not overindulge knowing the work it will take to get me back to feeling good.


----------



## tinuvi (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi ~ this is mostly about yeast - sorry if I repeat what's already been said (not much time to read the whole thread). I've been addicted to sugar from a very young age and have also had candida overgrowth since at least high school. They're linked, of course. It's been wretched in many ways and becoming a mother is what's motivated me to address the candida. I've tried to several times before, but this time it's working (!!!) because I worked into the diet slowly with the help of a therapist/nutritionist/friend, who I've been meeting weekly or so with. I don't think you can overestimate the emotion-food connection if you're a sugar addict, and I've needed to cry with her and with other support people a *lot*, as well as spend time with my inner little girl who's scared and wants sugar in order to feel better.

I've also found that working up to a way of eating that doesn't include *any* sweeteners (except for stevia) is the only way to kick yeast/sugar addiction for me. Yeast eats all sugars, not just the one labeled "sugar". I have a ton of yeast overgrowth, and anything starchy at all sends me into major mood swings/fatigue/etc. I look forward to again being able to eat sweet potatoes, maybe some cheese...although I think gluten is probably gone for good. Again, I could *not* be doing this without some really good support people.

My treat these days is coconut milk (Native Forest brand from BPA-free cans) mixed with vanilla glycerin extract and stevia. Throw in a good handful of chia seeds, stir up, put in the fridge for 15 minutes, and you have pudding! Once I finally let go of all non-stevia sweeteners and starches I was *amazed* by how good other food started to taste, vegetables in particular.

I agree with what many have already said - good fats are vital in this process! I eat a lot of ghee, coconut oil, fatty grassfed beef, etc. I feel satiated, energetic and good with those fats. Without them, and without starches, I think I'd be dead. 

In the past I have gotten some relief from sugar addiction at Overeaters Anonymous. The 12-step paradigm is not where I'm at right now, but it is nonetheless awesome and helps many, many people be free of sugar/food addiction.

Blessings to all!


----------



## DoulaReese (Feb 10, 2011)

I heard this program about diet and ADHD (of which I was diagnosed as a kid) on NPR - thought you all might find it interesting! http://www.npr.org/2011/03/12/134456594/study-diet-may-help-adhd-kids-more-than-drugs


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

Someone here mentioned whipped cream and frozen blueberries. I've been doing the same with full fat greek yogurt. Not only blueberries, but other frozen fruit and also applesauce. I normally wouldn't buy 11% yogurt (!), but I tell myself it's for the LO -- and then I eat it all  Anyway, it does help with the cravings. On the downside, totally fell off the wagon yesterday and ate half a package of chocolate chips. I'm also trying to lose weight, so here's an interesting aside: I weighed myself this morning and I lost two pounds! I know those chocolate chips don't translate into pounds overnight, although it feels like they should, and the fact is that since I stopped eating sugar for the 5 days (or whatever it was) previously, that probably accounted for the weight loss. Anyway, it was good. If I had gained two pounds I think I would have felt even more discouraged and kept on eating the sugar but it was a good motivating factor. Another motivating factor is the fact that my thrush that I'm trying to get rid of has flared up this morning (ouchy boobs). Coincidence? No.

You ladies are inspiring. I mostly lurk here but it helps me with my own sugar demons.


----------



## akmeg (May 4, 2004)

I'm loving all of the encouragement and inspiration here!

I'm happy to say I've almost made it through the weekend with no sugar! Yesterday I made yummy grainfree peanut butter banana pancakes for breakfast, fried in coconut oil and topped with homemade plum butter from last fall. The plum butter does have minimal amounts of sugar, but it's so tart and spicy, and I didn't have too much. And this morning I was kind of craving a yummy waffle breakfast with maple syrup, but I knew that would probably start my day off with too many grains and carbs. So instead we had a blueberry yogurt smoothy with bacon and eggs. Still delicious and not nearly the carb-fest!

I don't know about you all, but weekends are the hardest for me. I just feel like they should include some kind of dessert, and really, maybe they should and that's fine. I just need to get some reasonable dessert recipes to fall back on when I'm feeling the need to bake and make goodies for the family. My go-to treats are always homemade brownies. This recipe from Elana's Pantry is divine (I usually half the recipe and sub honey for the agave), and I was tempted to make them yesterday, but I think I might need a couple more brownie-free weekends before I can handle having brownies in the house. (You know, without eating them all!)


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystalball00*
> 
> Does anyone have/know of a good book to help with stopping the sugar? I am so tired of being addicted and a bad influence to my dd3. I find out out I am a celiac so I stop eating gluten but I know sugar is bad for me but keep eating it anyway! And greetings to my fellow frosting-out-of-tub-eaters. My husband has to hide it on me but then I find it anyway!


I'm not sure if anyone has already mentioned this one, but this is my favorite. I've read just about every book about stopping sugar. I think you can get her ebook through this link. It used to be free, but she might charge now. I'm not sure.

http://www.firstourselves.org/2010/im-addicted-to-sugar-what-do-i-do-first/


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I also love frozen blue berries and full fat greek yogurt, especially when I'm trying to sugar detox. I like a little stevia and cinnamon in it.

I ate way too many rice krispie treats this weekend. I'm ready to start weaning from sugar this week.


----------



## DoulaReese (Feb 10, 2011)

SOOOO Instead of busting into the chocolate chips or the TJ's chocolate bar in the freezer... I made Gluten Free muffins with fresh squeezed orange juice, butter and a tiny bit of honey and maple syrup. YUM! It was still probably a no-no but better than chocolate I figured. Also, this helped...






Another video, this one is much longer (over an hour), but it's a lecture by an MD who specializes in obesity and other issues. He breaks down the sugar problem in great detail, explaining why sugar, not fat is the obesity culprit and that it's just BAD! And why. He explains the history and politics of sugar, showing how we went from a society that had very little sugar to one that has sugar in EVERYTHING! He explains how it works in the body to keep us coming for more. Fully worth the time, as it's helping me feel validated in this no-sugar world (that feels a bit lonely sometimes - but not so lonely here!) as well as motivated to say NO!


----------



## SandraMort (Jun 19, 2003)

I don't get it. I see people talking about how sugar (or carbs in general) are responsible for obesity in this country. I won't say I'm on an atkins-low carbless diet but I don't eat much and I don't eat sugar every day, even unrefined or natural sugars. I can drop it from my diet without losing sleep at all... but I'm still size 22/24.

Sandra

Quote:


> Another video, this one is much longer (over an hour), but it's a lecture by an MD who specializes in obesity and other issues. He breaks down the sugar problem in great detail, explaining why sugar, not fat is the obesity culprit and that it's just BAD! And why. He explains the history and politics of sugar, showing how we went from a society that had very little sugar to one that has sugar in EVERYTHING! He explains how it works in the body to keep us coming for more. Fully worth the time, as it's helping me feel validated in this no-sugar world (that feels a bit lonely sometimes - but not so lonely here!) as well as motivated to say NO!


----------



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

Last night I made the mistake of trying some strawberry greek yogurt (sweetened with evap. cane) and the cravings today are ROUGH! I feel like baking. Cookies. And eating them before they even hit the oven. But I won't. I swear.

I've also been having fruit with plain greek yogurt and a handful of raw oats on top for a yummy snack. Delicious and seriously filling.


----------



## cooltubnoac (Jul 17, 2005)

Sandramort-

You really need to watch this video.






Robert Lustig MD is a pediatric endocrinologist who does a very nice job explaining the problem with fructose - which is in table sugar, honey, fruit, etc.

He also explains why fiber is such an important component of our diets - one most of us in the USA are low on.

People definately argue the issue but really, is there any harm in limiting sugar and pushing fruits and veggies? He also has really great suggestions at the end of the video to treat obesity.

It's worth your time.

Anyone else who needs motivation to get rid of sugar (including honey but not maple syrup) should watch this. You won't think it is a wasted 90 minutes.


----------



## sarmis35 (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow. I am so glad to have found this thread. I have a really horrible sugar addiction and I am so very tired of it. Nice to see all the support on this thread although I haven't read every page yet. I believe that I have massive candida overgrowth and have had it for years and years. I just want to change but like some others on here said (at least on the first page) I cannot make it past day four and I always end up eating WAY more sugar after I try to kick it. I am hoping to use some of the advice here and try again and hopefully do it this time. My kids need a better example and I need my health and energy.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

So, after 3 weeks without sugar we went on vacation...and I decided to go ahead and eat sugar again. Well, now I'm fighting the first case of thrush I've ever had. Yeah, like you needed another example of sugar = yeast.


----------



## akmeg (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFWife*
> 
> So, after 3 weeks without sugar we went on vacation...and I decided to go ahead and eat sugar again. Well, now I'm fighting the first case of thrush I've ever had. Yeah, like you needed another example of sugar = yeast.


So sorry about your thrush! That is the worst! Uggghhhh, I hate sugar!

But I'm totally a slave to it sometimes. It's really too bad that just giving in a bit while on vacation can have such a negative effect, but it really does. This week I decided to have some ice cream and some honey sweetened gf brownies, but boy have I snowballed all week because of it! I've had milkshakes and muffins and brownies and sweetened yogurt. Not good. I feel totally out of control again, not like I was last week when I was on top of my sugar cravings and not giving in. This week I've totally given in. And even while typing this, I feel like I want to keep eating it and making more goodies and treats for the weekend. I don't know if I'll ever be able to make it a whole month without giving in.....that's kind of a depressing thought.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akmeg*
> 
> So sorry about your thrush! That is the worst! Uggghhhh, I hate sugar!
> 
> But I'm totally a slave to it sometimes. It's really too bad that just giving in a bit while on vacation can have such a negative effect, but it really does. This week I decided to have some ice cream and some honey sweetened gf brownies, but boy have I snowballed all week because of it! I've had milkshakes and muffins and brownies and sweetened yogurt. Not good. I feel totally out of control again, not like I was last week when I was on top of my sugar cravings and not giving in. This week I've totally given in. And even while typing this, I feel like I want to keep eating it and making more goodies and treats for the weekend. I don't know if I'll ever be able to make it a whole month without giving in.....that's kind of a depressing thought.


i feel the same. i gave in and put some extra sugar on my yogurt. :shrug and then i couldnt stop myself (at least that is how it felt) and had a donut and bought chocolate soy milk, ugh and muffins.  at least they were HFCS free but the sugar has a hold on me. i am hoping the warm weather gets here soon. it might make it easier. i am hoping it makes it easier. i cant seem to make it longer than 2 weeks....


----------



## WinterPrego (Dec 20, 2010)

Just want to recommend a book and dvd! The book: The Sugar Blues by William Dufty - The Dvd: FatHead (can't remember the name of the guy who did it). I believe you can watch the whole movie FatHead on Youtube, but I can't remember. Anyway, both are VERY, very good.


----------



## Sherita (Jul 8, 2011)

An amino acid supplement called AMINOKIT Recovery Formula ended my sugar

cravings in 24 hours. However, you must use it every day for months until it

helps restore the brain's neurotransmitters, which the body MUST have to

function normally.

Amino acids (e.g. dopamine, seratonin, etc.) enable the brain to replenish

neurotransmitter deficiencies. Refined sugar damages neurotransmitter receptors

in the brain. Amino acids are found in animal protein but high-sugar diets cause

amino acid deficiencies. The result is that the body's cells use up available amino

acids so the brain is chronically deficient in amino acids. I was a major sugar addict

until I started using AMINOKIT Recovery Formula.

The product is so effective because its 100% Pure and processed by

by compounding pharmacists - NOT high-heat factory equipment. The heat

destroys nutrients such as amino acids.

Ironically, refined sugar also stimulates neurotransmitters so you wind up craving

the substance that is creating amino acid deficiencies. People get fatter and fatter

every year because they eat greater and greater amounts of refined sugar - the

main cause of weight gain. Colorado is the skinniest State and the only State

with an obesity rate of less than 20%. The proprietary, nutrient blend in

AMINOKIT Recovery Formula has been used by Colorado residents for 15 years.


----------

